# Help please. Aquamanta efx 400



## Kezzab (22 Jun 2020)

Hi, i have a second hand aquamanta efx 400. It has been cavitating badly and there is barely any flow.
On investigation it appears there was no o ring seal between the pumphead and canister.
I purchased a replacement seal for the correct spec. I can find no instruction online but assume this just slides on the head unit.

When installed it is impossible to close the clips to secure the head unit in place.

Either im doing something wrong or the replacement o ring is the wrong spec. It is a


----------



## Kezzab (22 Jun 2020)

Oops, missed some text.
The o ring is shaped, not just a basic o ring.

Any pointers welcome!


----------



## Kezzab (22 Jun 2020)

This is the flow i get...


----------



## Paul Willi (22 Jun 2020)

Hi
I have had issues with my tetra ex filters, when reassembling it is always down to media baskets not being aligned correctly. Takes lots of patience but get there in the end 👍 and had bio balls blocking too flow 
Cheers


----------



## Kezzab (22 Jun 2020)

Thanks, i'll check that, but i'm fairly sure that's not the cause. Never know though!


----------



## kilnakorr (22 Jun 2020)

Don't know this specific brand, but are you dure the seal ring is suppose to stick out several mm?


----------



## Kezzab (22 Jun 2020)

kilnakorr said:


> Don't know this specific brand, but are you dure the seal ring is suppose to stick out several mm?


I'm not sure about anything. I've bought a replacement part that is allegedly right for the filter. But it appears not to fit right.


----------



## kilnakorr (22 Jun 2020)

Looks right, when sun doesn't hit the screen. Could very well be the media basket, that needs proper alignment. Maybe to much media in them,?


----------



## Kezzab (22 Jun 2020)

Ok. Its not the media baskets. Issue is the same even with them removed completely. Issue is with the thickness or seating of the seal.

Would be good to see someone else's if they are running this filter...


----------



## ian-R (22 Jun 2020)

These seals are tight on the aquamanta cannisters and my efx600 is no different except mine is an "o"ring and not square section, it does take a bit of effort but does pop into place and let the clamps do the work, that's what they are for and designed to pull it into place. (Do opposing corners)

*Make sure you lube it with silicone lubricant* before you try to force it. It will be nigh on impossible otherwise. And, I guess state the obvious do not use Vaseline as it eats the rubber over time...

If it is cavitating I would also check the seals in the taps as it does seem that that Aquamanta seals were made of a cheap deforming rubber of some sort that goes hard and retains its compressed shape, and almost certainly will have gone flat.

And on a final note, don't rely on getting an answers from Aquamanta, their after sales support is non-existent.


----------



## Kezzab (22 Jun 2020)

Ok, appreciate that input cheers. I'll have another go at seating the seal properly with some lube.
K


----------



## Kezzab (22 Jun 2020)

Right, full disclosure moron alert. 
There was a seal in place and unsurprisingly it needs to be removed before a new one is put in place.

So ive done that and filter performance is still crap.  Assuming it is the tap seals then i need these https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/aquama...y9zYEIZ9Cbfm-YVcaIckiBT2aAp5mhdxoCmg0QAvD_BwE

But seriously, £12 for 4 tiny o rings??? Ill try elsewhere!

K


----------



## ian-R (23 Jun 2020)

Kezzab said:


> Right, full disclosure moron alert.
> There was a seal in place and unsurprisingly it needs to be removed before a new one is put in place.
> 
> So ive done that and filter performance is still crap.  Assuming it is the tap seals then i need these https://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/aquama...y9zYEIZ9Cbfm-YVcaIckiBT2aAp5mhdxoCmg0QAvD_BwE
> ...


So, good to hear you have the first part of this sorted,

In the output from the filter is there any sign of bubbles in the water?


----------



## Kezzab (23 Jun 2020)

Yes, it's improved, but there are still bubbles coming through at regular intervals. I checked the flow rate and it's 420 lph, around 30% of the advertised 1400 lph. So even accounting for the filter performance usually being lower than advertised it's still not right.

I'll get some seals for the taps and see what happens.

K


----------

